# Project is out of control!



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Last week, I snagged a 24 x 24 x 24 tank. I wasn't really planning an upgrade, but I had most of what I needed and it was a cool tank at a great price, so WTF... I figured it really didn't take up much more floor space than the 24 x 12 tank I was going to upgrade. It would be cheap and easy...
I got it home and started painting. The tank back was done with leftover chalkboard paint, and the stand with tremclad black. Looks great! So I slid the 15g out of the way and move the new tank in. Only to see immediately that it's waaaaay too huge for the spot.
So I start looking around. The only other good spot I could find was in the corner of my bedroom. 
And I thought it would be really nice to have a SW tank there. 
I would have to move 2 dog crates from the spot, and I would have to move Odie's tank.
But it was a good spot. 
Then I'd have to get rid of a sofa, because the dog crates would have to go where it was. 
But it was a good spot. 
And I'd have to remove a shelf, because it would restrict access to the tank. 
But it was a good spot.
Then I'd have to remove the chair rail that went around the room, because the previous owner had installed it over the brackets that were holding the shelf that I had removed.
But I always hated that chair rail...and it was a good spot.
And I'd have to remove the wallpaper border that was under the chair rail, because without the chair rail, it looked dumb.
And it was a good spot.
I had some leftover paint, so I figured I could get away with painting just the area where the shelf, chair rail, and border had been but turns out paint on a wall and paint in a can become different colors after a few years. Oh well, I was ready for a new color anyhow.
So off to Home Depot. Thank goodness I didn't have any plans this weekend...or next...
It's gonna be awesome  It's a great spot...


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I love those cubes. Very custom look for non custom money. you should consider selling and buying a new house for your new tank 
Post pix as it gets going.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, I really like the look of them as well. I always envision one of those tanks on a pillar with a volcano type landscape. I actually have a really cool idea for such a tank but I don't think I will ever get to it.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Something like this?
















how about this with a volcano island.
A person would have to do some pretty presice wood work to build the stand for that style of tank though eh? No biggy if you are building a house around the tank though


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I LOVE that volcano one!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

there are some threads/articles on it around somewhere but I lost track of them. If it is the same guy, and I believe it is, then at is the 2nd one he has done. he has a pico water pump installed that pumped water up to a couple of spots on the top o the volcano that allowed the water to trickle down making for places that mossy algae grows. Apparently quite a fw snails and crabs crawl up out of the water and sun themselves. 

Sounds pretty frigin cool doesn't it? I've done over 50 scaped tanks and given the chance I'm going to do my take on that style some day.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Last week, I snagged a 24 x 24 x 24 tank. I wasn't really planning an upgrade, but I had most of what I needed and it was a cool tank at a great price, so WTF... I figured it really didn't take up much more floor space than the 24 x 12 tank I was going to upgrade. It would be cheap and easy...
> I got it home and started painting. The tank back was done with leftover chalkboard paint, and the stand with tremclad black. Looks great! So I slid the 15g out of the way and move the new tank in. Only to see immediately that it's waaaaay too huge for the spot.
> So I start looking around. The only other good spot I could find was in the corner of my bedroom.
> And I thought it would be really nice to have a SW tank there.
> ...


 LOL I love where this is going... This girl has her priorities straight 

BTW Wildexpressions, I've seen that drop-level tank before and I LOVE it- I'm gonna do something like that some day...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I see just one solution - to get bigger house 



carmenh said:


> Last week, I snagged a 24 x 24 x 24 tank. I wasn't really planning an upgrade, but I had most of what I needed and it was a cool tank at a great price, so WTF... I figured it really didn't take up much more floor space than the 24 x 12 tank I was going to upgrade. It would be cheap and easy...
> I got it home and started painting. The tank back was done with leftover chalkboard paint, and the stand with tremclad black. Looks great! So I slid the 15g out of the way and move the new tank in. Only to see immediately that it's waaaaay too huge for the spot.
> So I start looking around. The only other good spot I could find was in the corner of my bedroom.
> And I thought it would be really nice to have a SW tank there.
> ...


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I really like that volcano one. Especially if the snails and crabs come out of the water to sun themselves.... Hmmmm I think it's time to by a new house and build a "fish room".


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL if only my hubby felt the same way! 



50seven said:


> LOL I love where this is going... This girl has her priorities straight
> 
> BTW Wildexpressions, I've seen that drop-level tank before and I LOVE it- I'm gonna do something like that some day...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No effin way, I DO NOT ever want to move all the tanks! Last move with a single tank was disasterous enough 
The seller told us beforehand that we could put our stuff in the garage even before the actual closing. Then we got there with all of our cats, dogs, fish, etc and she said the lawyer told her not to let us, for liability reasons 



sig said:


> I see just one solution - to get bigger house


----------

